# lip grippers = good Fish Donger



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

they're also great for nipple piercings.... :shock:

or so I've been told


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Good tip, and one I wish I knew earlier, I actually saw Victor-Victor doing it yesterday and thought what a great idea! will be buying a set tomorrow!

Ash


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> Ash
> buy them at the Fyshwick store - they're $12 more at the other fishing shops (but don't know what they are at K-Mart, A-Mart etc). That's the Berkley ones without scales, not the Bogas
> 
> Kim


Ta kim

Will check out A-Mart, it's an easy walk from work so the wife won't get suspicious about wanting to go to Fhyswick all of a sudden!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Not sure what prices they're going for at the other shops, but I bought a set of the berkely ones for 29.95 at BigW a few weeks ago, from memory they were in 'Escape with ET' packaging and came with a set of braid scissors


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

caught2 said:


> far better than the fishing shops - Fyshwick $49, the other 3, $61. Have to be soooo careful here in Canberra


Yes it does pay to shop around when in Canberra! a mistake I have made on a few occasions!


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

caught2 said:


> far better than the fishing shops - Fyshwick $49, the other 3, $61. Have to be soooo careful here in Canberra


what the.....

ive seen the berkley lip grippers in kmart, big w and amart never more than $30- is this what we are talking about?


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

The Grippers are my priest, use the handle not the nibble gripper end. :lol:

I brought mine at BigW much cheaper, $24 at Xmas special.

The funny thing I still use a net to bring in fish and haven't got the confidence in landing a fish with them yet.

Time will tell.

Victor


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Not just nipples either Dave.......................well thats what Troppo told me (confidentially i think) :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


So Gatesy, it was you I was talking to about it! I was keeping it so confidential I had forgotten.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

aleg75 said:


> Good tip, and one I wish I knew earlier, I actually saw Victor-Victor doing it yesterday and thought what a great idea! will be buying a set tomorrow!
> 
> Ash


Saw him doing nipple piercing?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Gentlemen,
If I may make a comment.

Lip Grippers are essential items for the catch-and-release brigade.
If you enjoy the gentleman's sport of pursuing the prey, capturing it (and possibly taking the odd photo before releasing), by-all-means, use the lip gripper, to reduce the harm to the fish. - It does require a certain amount of co-ordination to get the gripper in the gob, while you bring the fish alongside, whilst tethered to a fibreglass toothpick.

On the other hand, if you intend to take a serious catch home for the barbie, you should follow Bill's recommendations and tire it out before lifting it it gently from the water and hugging it to death. A blood trail could be fatal.

Make no mistake, big predator fish are serious prey. You need to be well prepared to tackle them. Even-bigger predators chase them, especially when they are wounded.

I've had plenty of big fish chopped in half, by large, toothy critters whilst fishing within two miles of the beach.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Sunhobie said:


> I've had plenty of big fish chopped in half, by large, toothy critters whilst fishing within two miles of the beach.


You must be fishing in the wrong spot  . Where I fish, you have almost no chance of catching a big fish, let alone having it bit in half by something bigger again. :lol:


----------

